# vraiment pas mal



## Jack Manatawa

Est-ce que c'est une évaluation positive ou pas ?


----------



## Yendred

Oui c'est positif. C'est un euphémisme.

_vraiment pas mal = vraiment bien_


----------



## Jack Manatawa

Pour quelle raison ne dirait-on pas dirèctement "très bien" alors ?


----------



## Yendred

Eh bien c'est une figure de style idiomatique. Plus précisément, c'est ce qu'on appelle une _litote_, qui par sa double négation, renforce l'idée qu'elle porte.


----------



## Jack Manatawa

Est-ce que je peux exclure que ça veuille dire que c'est moyen ?


----------



## Yendred

Jack Manatawa said:


> Est-ce que je peux exclure que ça veuille dire que c'est moyen ?


Oui c'est quasiment certain. Est-ce écrit ou est-ce dit ? Le contexte, et à l'oral, le langage non verbal doivent confirmer que c'est une appréciation positive.


----------



## Jack Manatawa

Ça a été dit. Ce n'est pas écrit. Le contexte était une évaluation de la façon dont un exercise était fait.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Est-ce que je peux exclure que ça veuille dire que c'est moyen ?


Oui, tu peux l'exclure : comme le dit fort justement Yendred, c'est une litote, c'est-à-dire une expression qui minimise - en apparence - le compliment, pour lui donner plus de poids. Cela peut paraître bizarre, mais c'est un procédé très utilisé, notamment à l'oral car le geste vient renforcer la parole pour bien faire sentir l'intention réelle (ici : féliciter).
On entend aussi une variante qui maximise l'appréciation : « c'est vraiment pas mal / c'est pas mal du tout ! »

Et ça marche dans les deux sens ! Pour critiquer une action, on dira « c'est moyen » pour signifier que c'est mauvais ou très mauvais.


----------



## Jack Manatawa

> On entend aussi une variante qui maximise l'appréciation : « c'est vraiment pas mal / c'est pas mal du tout ! »


Est-ce que les deux façons de s'exprimer ont le même sens ? Est-ce que la deuxième met en évidence que c'est encore mieux que la première formulation ?


----------



## Bezoard

Ce n'est pas une graduation très fine, plutôt pifométrique ! Aucune différence notable pour moi.


----------



## Chimel

Je suis bien sûr d'accord avec vous, mais je comprends aussi un peu la question de Jack Manatawa.

"C'est pas mal" exprime pour moi un jugement légèrement positif, assez proche du sens propre.

De même, si on me fait goûter un plat (étranger, exotique...) que je ne connais pas (et qui n'a pas l'air très appétissant) et que je dis "C'est pas mauvais", la litote ne sert généralement pas à dire que c'est très bon mais, au sens propre, que ce n'est pas mauvais (moins mauvais que ce que craignais, peut-être). Le sens est proche de _assez bon._ C'est le _vraiment_ (ou le _du tout_ dans "C'est pas mal/mauvais du tout") qui donne à la litote son sens d'appréciation nettement positive.

Comme quoi, c'est assez subtil...


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Chimel : c'est assez subtil...





> Bezoard : plutôt pifométrique !





> Piotr : et subjectif.


----------



## JClaudeK

Jack Manatawa said:


> Pour quelle raison ne dirait-on pas directement "très bien" alors ?


Parce qu'il y a  un marge (assez importante) entre "vraiment pas mal" et "très bien".



Chimel said:


> "C'est pas mauvais" [ ...] Le sens est proche de _assez bon / [bien]._


Pour moi, "vraiment pas mal" se situe entre "assez bien" et "bien".

Ce _"vraiment pas mal"_ est incontestablement un compliment mais si c'est une appréciation linguistique  il y a, à mon avis, une petite arrière-pensée  derrière: _"Ce n'est vraiment pas mal pour ton niveau/ pour un non-francophone/ .... ."_


----------



## Jack Manatawa

Théoriquement je suis bien un francophone, car j'apprends le français en tant que première langue étrangère. Par contre ce qui m'intéresserait de savoir c'est si dans le cas d'un locuteur de langue non maternelle cette formulation pourrait être intérprétée comme étant proche de "très bien" ou du moins si c'est une façon de dire  tout simplement "bien".

S'il s'agissait seulement du niveau je penserais que l'autre personne croit que j'ai un niveau pas très élevé de base et que je m'exprime mieux que ses attentes. Je sais pas....


----------



## bearded

Jack Manatawa said:


> si c'est une façon de dire tout simplement "bien".


En tant qu'italien, tu devrais bien connaître l'expression italienne presque identique (mot pour mot) à ''vraiment pas mal''.
Je pense que le sens est le même dans les deux langues.  Ta question m'a surpris un petit peu...


----------



## Jack Manatawa

La seule chose qui me vient à l'ésprit c'est "non è per niente male" mais corrige-moi si tu penses à une autre formulation. à juger de la façon où elle est dite en italien, si quelqu'un te dis ça veut dire que c'est déjà bien mais peut-être que ça pourrait être encore mieux. Je ne sais pourtant pas si c'est la même chose en français. D'ailleurs j'aime réfléchir autour des choses que j'entends à tel point que, hélas, parfois j'exagère.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Ta question m'a surpris un petit peu...


Moi aussi. D'autant plus que tu as déjà demandé (avec insistance aussi) le même genre de précisions dans le forum d'allemand.

Il me semble que les  litotes telles que "_c'est (vraiment) pas mal" _ont la même signification dans toutes les langues (du moins européennes) et doivent, de toute façon, être interprétées selon le contexte et la personne qui parle.



Yendred said:


> Le contexte, et à l'oral, le langage non verbal doivent confirmer que c'est une appréciation positive.


----------



## Yendred

On s'éloigne un peu de la linguistique, mais n'oublions pas que cela est aussi affaire de psychologie. On ne sait pas comment celui qui reçoit ce type de compliment réagit selon ses biais psychologiques personnels.
Il y a toujours des personnes à qui on dit "_c'est très bien_" et qui comprennent "_ce n'est pas parfait_" et qui se demandent ce qu'elles ont mal fait...


----------

